# Shindaiwa fuel lines



## alderman (Apr 4, 2015)

Pulled out a coupe of T-25 trimmers for the first time this morning. Both of them took new fuel lines to stay running. Even though I ran them dry the last time I used them. 
I have more trouble with Shindaiwa fuel lines than anything else.


----------

